# are big snakes going onto DWA



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

are big snakes going onto dwa because ive been told they are


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

if you are refering to burms retics and afrocks and that type of size then the answer is no


----------



## gaboonviper2471 (Dec 16, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> if you are refering to burms retics and afrocks and that type of size then the answer is no


yes i am on about burm rock and retic and good good cause sum1 on captive bred reptile forums said they are


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

:bash:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i seriously doubt this will ever happen, there seem to be a new thread about this every other week recently though!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just to say really that there is huge consideration about them going onto DWA and from what i have heard on the vine they will eventually make their way on there and be classed as life endangering animals allegedly.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Just to say really that there is huge consideration about them going onto DWA and from what i have heard on the vine they will eventually make their way on there and be classed as life endangering animals allegedly.


this has been being said for the last 20 years so I have been told, but its been a regular discussion since I started keeping a few years ago.

I think that if someone gets killed by their snake then for them to go onto the schedule would be very likely.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

think how many people per year get injured or killed by dogs ect, how often does this happen with large snakes?? hardly ever , dogs even cats have the potentail to hurt people but you dont see them getting banned do you ...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Just to say really that there is huge consideration about them going onto DWA and from what i have heard on the vine they will eventually make their way on there and be classed as life endangering animals allegedly.


No, there is not, only speculation from misinformed keepers.
The 2007 DWAA review gave consideration however, the whole point of the Act is to protect the public, NOT the owner of the animal. As such, the decision was that 1) giants will not be able to survive long term in the UK 2) they pose no real danger to members of the public.
Therefore, they were not included in the revised Schedule of restricted species. 
I am not going to post the relevant document and extracts again as I have done so on various similar threads. If you want to read it, look at the DEFRA site or have a look through any similar threads on here.
The 2007 reveiw was the first full review since the Act came into existance back in 1976.
Any changes in a review are subject to widespread consultation, a lengthy process in itself. It is highly unlikley thatanother review will take place in the forceable future. The current review awaited relates purely to the process of applying for an exemption licence and the administration by LA's.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

SiUK said:


> this has been being said for the last 20 years so I have been told, but its been a regular discussion since I started keeping a few years ago.
> 
> I think that if someone gets killed by their snake then for them to go onto the schedule would be very likely.


I think if someone was to get killed then we will see boids banned in the uk rather than on schedule.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The definitive answer, from the Government, in response to the Wilbur petition:



> It is of course unfortunate when incidents such as the one involving Mr Wadey’s cat happen and we realise that this must have been a very distressing experience for him.
> The primary purpose of the DWAA is to seek to protect the public from risks arising from the keeping of dangerous wild animals and the Government takes this issue very seriously.
> There have been two occasions since 2001 where experts have considered the addition of constricting snakes to the Schedule (list of species) covered by the DWAA. The arguments for addition related to a perceived risk of serious attack on humans by very large specimens. The arguments against related to the assertion that most attacks have resulted from management errors by the owner. In addition successful breeding meant that there were large numbers of such snakes in captivity, with no serious incidents reported, and that listing constrictors would lead to a large degree of non-compliance and abandonment of animals. Further it was felt that it would be difficult to regulate for an animal that grows slowly and, for the early part of its life, is too small to offer a threat. Once grown the threat is almost entirely confined to the owner’s home, as large snakes rapidly become torpid outdoors in the UK climate.
> On balance, the listing of constricting snakes on the Schedule to the DWAA was therefore considered unlikely to achieve the aims of the Act and so they were not added to the Schedule. *The Government has no plans to add them to the Schedule in the near future.
> *


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I have just posted the government response to Boids going onto DWAL, in the snake section.....
The answer is NO .....


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

smart1 said:


> think how many people per year get injured or killed by dogs ect, how often does this happen with large snakes?? hardly ever , dogs even cats have the potentail to hurt people but you dont see them getting banned do you ...


 I agree, if they put large constrictors on dwa, then they must put large dogs on dwa too.


----------

